# venting basement sewage ejector



## lotsoflime (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello everyone, I am a newby here and have a question that I believe relates to wet venting.

my main floor toilet has a 3 inch vent directly behind it that goes to the roof.
downstream from toilet waste is a sanitary tee that my shower ties into.
downstream from that it goes out the wall and it is gone.

Can I put a tee for venting my sewage ejector downstream from where the shower ties in, I think this would make toilet and shower drain a wet vent.

thank you


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

You don't even need a vent. Just plug a fan in next to it to blow the stink away.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You should not do anything.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

lotsoflime said:


> Hello everyone, I am a newby here and have a question that I believe relates to wet venting. my main floor toilet has a 3 inch vent directly behind it that goes to the roof. downstream from toilet waste is a sanitary tee that my shower ties into. downstream from that it goes out the wall and it is gone. Can I put a tee for venting my sewage ejector downstream from where the shower ties in, I think this would make toilet and shower drain a wet vent. thank you


 That is the absolute worst way of venting a sewage ejector. Completely wrong. What's going to stop the toilet and shower from going down the vent?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Call a licensed plumber, you don't have a &@*%ing clue what you are about to &@*%up....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

lotsoflime said:


> Hello everyone, I am a newby here and have a question that I believe relates to wet venting.
> 
> my main floor toilet has a 3 inch vent directly behind it that goes to the roof.
> downstream from toilet waste is a sanitary tee that my shower ties into.
> ...


 When u call for a licensed plumber, make sure he/she know how to use the folding ruler..


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Folding ruler is the most important part


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

go to your local mobile home parts supplier and get a screw on, spring loaded vent. they work great and will give you a lifetime of trouble free venting for $3.25.  dont over think this easy question. i have a master plumbers license and always do it this way.:yes:


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> go to your local mobile home parts supplier and get a screw on, spring loaded vent. they work great and will give you a lifetime of trouble free venting for $3.25.  dont over think this easy question. i have a master plumbers license and always do it this way.:yes:


Do you guys not like studor vents for small jobs where the home owner wants minimal damage? I wouldn't want it on new construction or remodel but some thing small like a Landry sink after home is finished or something along those lines?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Do you guys not like studor vents for small jobs where the home owner wants minimal damage? I wouldn't want it on new construction or remodel but some thing small like a Landry sink after home is finished or something along those lines?


YOU CANNOT STUDOR VENT A PUMP (EJECTION, LAUNDRY, ETC).

David


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> YOU CANNOT STUDOR VENT A PUMP (EJECTION, LAUNDRY, ETC).
> 
> David


 YES. You can use it... u MUST piped it in correct way...


----------



## lotsoflime (Jan 20, 2015)

*ok, ok, I'm going with the fan*

I have 2 windows in my basement, I will put the fan at one window to blow the stink out and the other window will pull in fresh air.

LMFAO

O.K seriously, a bit about myself.
I'm 48 years old and 25 years an Electronic Engineer.
I can add a few #'s together.:thumbup:
Have done many DIY'r jobs in my time all permitted and inspected without any problems.

I am still pretty sure I can wet vent this sewage pit, thought I would try the forum for answers.
I do know that I will not use a cheater vent as it only allows air flow in one direction. This does not work with a sewage pit.
As the pit is filling with waste, air needs to escape otherwise the tank will build pressure and can effect drainage into it.

I am attaching a sketch of my system.
Would seriously just like to know if you see a problem.

thanks 
rob


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Studor is amateur, and illegal in my state.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

lotsoflime said:


> I have 2 windows in my basement, I will put the fan at one window to blow the stink out and the other window will pull in fresh air.
> 
> LMFAO
> 
> ...


Nope.. nope... and get a lienscd plumber.. and make sure your inspector is lcensed also..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

lotsoflime said:


> I have 2 windows in my basement, I will put the fan at one window to blow the stink out and the other window will pull in fresh air.
> 
> LMFAO
> 
> ...













Listen up Rob, you've been asked politely to post an introduction. So far you've been given, let's say, humerous responses. You sound like an average Joe blow home-owner trying his hand at plumbing.

This thread is closed pending some plumbing credentials on your part.


----------

